# Ruffed Grouse Gone



## brookpe (Feb 26, 2007)

Went back to Hocking County this weekend with my 10 mo old brittany.

Eight hellish miles in all my old coverts.

Not one flush... pup hardly ever got birdy.

I guess we didn't realize what we had in 1980.

What a shame.

Brook


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea that sucks brookpe. I have a 4 month old Britt and hope to have her somewhat ready next fall. Any pics of your dog?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I feel your pain, brookpe. Not many ruffs around these parts either, anymore.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A buddy of mine kicked up two grouse saturday while walking his property down by Tappan Lake.

My group also kicked up a couple deer hunting by Leesville this past season.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I had a couple 10+ flush days, late January in Athens County. I always seem to have the best luck late season when its brisk and sunny.


----------



## brookpe (Feb 26, 2007)

Erie-

Should have talked to you before I went.

I grew up in Nelsonville. It was a brisk (20-30 degree) day. It was sunny (thank god because I was "misplaced" more than once)... that cover does change over a period of years.

Do you care to share exactly where you were?

Maybe we can get together next season.

Brook


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love Grouse hunting! I have a couple spots that can yield 10 flush days, if you count rejumps. My first year grouse hunting(5 years ago) we had a 27 flush day with three people and no dogs. This was in monroe county on private ground. We haven't had any luck on public ground there, lucky to get a flush. I have had some decent days in athens, vinton, and gallia county. But you really have to work to find those few good spots and then be real careful not to shoot up all the birds there.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I saw one grouse this year. Magoo and I were deer hunting.
Maybe I can train my shorthair to point morels this spring.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont have a dog so my best day was two flushes plus some rabbit jumps, but i know some people that hunted the same area and had 6-10 flushes a day with dogs. this is in athens co


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Row v. Wade said:


> I saw one grouse this year. Magoo and I were deer hunting.
> Maybe I can train my shorthair to point morels this spring.


Wouldn't that be sweet! Good one.

BTW, 10+ flushes counts reflushes and there were definately a couple. But a flush is a flush is a flush!

Athens County, South of Athens, about 2-3 miles SE of Dow Lake, private land.


----------

